# Using fleece strips for bedding?



## Kaboodle (Aug 12, 2011)

Are fleece strips ok to use as bedding? Then the hedgie could dig and burrow in them and they wouldn't be dusty or anything.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Fleece strips are fine.


----------

